# This little terror!



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco has lost her computer privileges. Why? Because this happens. Every. Time.



















Even when it's closed she tries her best.





It wasn't me, mum, promise.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Same here! Kiwi always goes for the smaller keys because they're easy for her to rip off! The power cord is her favorite to go after so I don't use it around her. :lol:
If I let her sit on my head that usually keeps her off the keyboard for a little while.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

hahahaha. so cute!!!!! I've taken to putting a hand towel over my keyboard when I use the computer around my tiels. Works great! I can't type that way, of course, but I can browse the web.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

"you don't need this key right?" LOL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

gorgeous!! 
"here let me help!"


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

lol naughty Coco lovely photos though. Sheldon is not allowed on keypad for same reason, Amy is not so bad an touch wood hasn't broke anything yet


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

She is *so* naughty. <_< Good thing the keys just pop right back in place! 

Ooh, that's a good idea moonchild. Definitely gonna try that!

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, you guys should post a pic of your 'tiel being naughty here.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

so cute

I use the big bulky desktop keyboard so Hank can't do that anymore...i draw the line at ripping off the vowel keys

She likes to dance on the keys on this keyboard now
Still intrusive but atleast she's not popping off the keys


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

lol.....well, it took a few tries to find that just right key....too cute!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha coco is so cute! 
Like moonchild, I also always use a hand towel.
I also thought the keys would pop in afterwards. They did, but after awhile some keys were damaged to much. So my laptop has a few missing keys now :yes:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so funny:lol: I never knew they could do that!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL I'm sorry but that's just too cute!! Mine usually just poop on the keys which makes the hubs really annoyed lol. Love those pics, she looked like she was quite enjoying herself


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Are Coco and Beaker somehow related? Cause Beaker left his chew marks on my 'X' key...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They _are_ related, though, technically! 

Haha, she's completely ignoring my computer at the moment, snuggled into my chest, eyes closed and preening herself, and occasionally asking for a scritch or two. Her favourite place to fall asleep: on me.


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Those pics are too cute. Skye thing is to chew the power cord, which is easy to not use around him. Lucky on the other hand likes to bite off the little plastic pieces around the sides of my laptop. I don't know why they are both so obsessed with my laptop but it sure makes it a pain to read about birds while spending time with my birds.


----------



## capnsarah (Apr 10, 2013)

haha! That's adorable, as well hilarious as Cheeky is doing the exact thing right now hahaha


----------



## sarahxxx92 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the same problem! and Bandit has also broken my head phones lol


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL those pics are too cute.... but for the same reason I bought one plastic roll-up keyboard, this means no keys to pull anymore, no poop and seed husks inside the keyboard.....


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hehe, love your guys stories. Coco hasn't been destructive this week because of her injured leg. I feel bad for being thankful because of it but it's giving my laptop a break from her destructiveness.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

On the subject of little terrors....THANKS GUYS.










Now I have to buy a touch mouse.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg! It's demolished! I use that scroller all the time too, but I don't use a mouse for my laptop thankfully, just on the main computer, where the bird's aren't allowed anyway.


----------

